# My eyes!



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2021)

My EYE'S!!!!


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2021)

And there’s me thinking the greengrocers' apostrophe was the preserve of greengrocers!


----------



## SueEK (Nov 27, 2021)

Amazing!!


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 27, 2021)

Whats' wrong with that? Ha ha ha. The apostrophe i's well misunderstood' and people use them quite poorly'''. Love the picture. I wonder if anyone has pointed out the minor errors


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 27, 2021)

"Clutche's" is my favourite.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2021)

PIG THICK SIGNWRITER - BOTTOM LINE SHOULD READ 

_Repair's to all ....._


----------



## Lanny (Nov 28, 2021)

James Hathaway from Lewis would be annoyed!


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 28, 2021)

I really liked Lewis as a series, and Frost.


----------



## Contused (Nov 28, 2021)

Northerner said:


> My EYE'S!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19264


----------



## Contused (Nov 28, 2021)

trophywench said:


> PIG THICK SIGNWRITER - BOTTOM LINE SHOULD READ
> 
> _Repair's to all ....._


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 29, 2021)

That really is pathetic.

I got an email this morning from a senior manager asking staff to "join Andy and I on Friday". If Andy wasn't there, would you be asked to "join I on Friday"?

There are so many people on tv now who start a sentence with "Me and my partner", "Me and my husband", "Me and my girfriend" etc.  

When did English stop getting taught in schools?


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 29, 2021)

I think its it's its' called evolution 

We're doomed!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2021)

I usually now say Me and my husband, since several decades My husband and I has sounded to me and others that I am putting on airs and graces which I haven't got.  Comments like Hark at the Queen/Lady Muck tended to ensue ....


----------



## chaoticcar (Nov 30, 2021)

trophywench said:


> I usually now say Me and my husband, since several decades My husband and I has sounded to me and others that I am putting on airs and graces which I haven't got.  Comments like Hark at the Queen/Lady Muck tended to ensue ....


Reminds me of a story about a man who invited a friend for a meal with his wife and family .The following day when they met the friend remarked on how lovely it was to hear the wife referred to as Darling and Love throughout the evening Aye he said I forgot her name  about 2 years ago !
Carol


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 1, 2021)

"When did English stop getting taught in schools?"

I'm not sure that it ever was, certainly not in the comprehensive that I attended in the 1970s. I put my ability to write and punctuate properly down to the fact that I've always read a lot.


----------



## travellor (Dec 2, 2021)

Chris Hobson said:


> "When did English stop getting taught in schools?"
> 
> I'm not sure that it ever was, certainly not in the comprehensive that I attended in the 1970s. I put my ability to write and punctuate properly down to the fact that I've always read a lot.



English language and English literature in the 80's at mine


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2021)

travellor said:


> English language and English literature in the 80's at mine


Ditto in the 1960s at my Comp.  Did both at O level and had I stayed on to A Level/Uni English would have been my choice of degree subject.

I did actually buy 'Eats Shoots and Leaves' when it was published but found it exceedingly boring and heavy weather but found the very subtle plagiarism et all of the Discworld much more fulfilling!  Would have been terrific to have ever been able to have a conversation with Terry.  What a brain.  Brings the old adage of genius bordering on insanity into complete perspective.


----------



## travellor (Dec 2, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Ditto in the 1960s at my Comp.  Did both at O level and had I stayed on to A Level/Uni English would have been my choice of degree subject.
> 
> I did actually buy 'Eats Shoots and Leaves' when it was published but found it exceedingly boring and heavy weather but found the very subtle plagiarism et all of the Discworld much more fulfilling!  Would have been terrific to have ever been able to have a conversation with Terry.  What a brain.  Brings the old adage of genius bordering on insanity into complete perspective.



I have all the Discworld novels.
Terry Pratchett is still missed here.
I sarted out on all the Xanth books by Piers Anthony.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Northerner said:


> My EYE'S!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19264


Ahhhhhhh. As a pedant ahhhhhx bn


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 4, 2022)

chaoticcar said:


> Reminds me of a story about a man who invited a friend for a meal with his wife and family .The following day when they met the friend remarked on how lovely it was to hear the wife referred to as Darling and Love throughout the evening Aye he said I forgot her name  about 2 years ago !
> Carol


You should read 'The Man who thought his wife was a Hat' by Oliver Sacks


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 4, 2022)

Northerner said:


> My EYE'S!!!!
> 
> View attachment 19264


And I’m in Year 9 and find this appalling!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Bloden (Jan 4, 2022)

trophywench said:


> I usually now say Me and my husband, since several decades My husband and I has sounded to me and others that I am putting on airs and graces which I haven't got.  Comments like Hark at the Queen/Lady Muck tended to ensue ....


I just stick to ‘one’s husband and one’ to avoid any pratfalls.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 5, 2022)

My wife us quite used to me pointing out the grammatical mistakes of Newsreaders, Reporters or interviewees.

A plural "is" or a singular "are" happens almost on every News programme.


----------

